# Input on SP2022, owners and users



## M (May 5, 2006)

Am considering adding to my Sigs, need your opin.. on SP2022. Would probably opt for the .40S&W. Appreciate any input.

.........Ken


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have the SP 2022 in 9mm and .40 and they are the best kept secret in firearms, both are excellent and have been flawless. Check out Palmetto Armory as they have them for 349.99


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I just purchased an SP2022 in 9mm. I haven't got to the range yet, but I am looking forward to shooting the SP2022 after reading all the positive reviews. I already own a P226 in 9mm and a P220 in 45 ACP, and I am curious about how the SP2022 will compare.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

i got my sp2022 about 4 months ago and have about 550 rounds through it with no failures of any kind. i bought the one new one they had in stock, in 9mm. gander mtn had a used one in .40 but when i went to check it out it was in rough shape. looked like there was a bunch of chunky buildup in the barrel and the slide wasn't smooth at all. and the final kicker was the new 9mm was only $60 more than the used .40. ammo price was a minor consideration for me. but my love for this gun is so great that i never leave home without it now...especially working in detroit


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

One of the finest handguns I've ever owned. I have a 2340 in .40 and a 2022 in 9mm. Can't beat em for the price.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from the range with my new SP2022 in 9mm. Maybe my expectations were a little too high. I thought the Sig did well, but I was not all that enamored with the trigger. I thought there was too much creep. There is a lot of take-up in the single-action mode (but that is common with SA/DA semi-autos), but once you got through the take-up, the trigger had a good bit of creep before the hammer fell. Some of the reviews said it was very crisp, but my example of the pistol was not. Maybe this will improve over time...

However, that being said, the pistol did perform very well. I shot a variety of factory loads as well as some of my handloads through it and it never missed a beat (about 250 rounds this outing). It ate it all without complaint. Accuracy was very good too.

Final verdict - it is a keeper.


----------



## Ghost270 (Sep 18, 2011)

I went and bought a Sig P2022 in 9mm about a month ago; So far I have put a bit over 100 rounds through it and I love it. As long as you do your part it shoots extremely well. All the reviews of the Sig I looked at before buying it were favorable. Everyone seems to like it, and the low price makes it even better.


----------



## elrathia (Sep 18, 2011)

how about some recommendations on accessories for the 2022? holsters, magazines, grips... where and what?


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

nutnfancy's Channel - YouTube

This is a pretty thorough review of the SP2022.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Got one in 9 this week, put 100 rounds of Federal through it and
no problems feeding and the gun feels good.

Need more mags, this reloading at the firing station
is a PIA LOL


----------

